# Need help with ignition timing on mk1 16v weber build. MSD help, pics inside.



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is my set up, I can provide more info if needed. 

Mk1 with a 9a 16v swap. 
*Motor:*-80 with new metal head gasket. 
-All new block gaskets. 
-New oem lifters. 
-Autotech 16v sport cams 
-Raceland stainless race header 
-TT 2.25 stainless exhaust w/borla w/test pipe. 
-Pierce tuning weber DCOE intake manifold. (Portmatched) 
-Weber dcoe 45mm carbs with 2.5'' stacks and stack screens.(Will provide more info if needed.) 
-Bfi HD motor mounts 
*Ignition:* 
-Msd 6-al2 Programmable ignition box. 
-New bosch disto. 
-new bosch coil. 
-New oem wires. 
*Trans:* 
-Mk1 8v trans w/ stock flywheel 
-southbend stage 3 pressure plate 
-Soutchbend stage 2 organic clutch disk 
-USRT Smartlink shift linkage 

My problem is with the ignition timing. I am running a new Msd 6al-2 programmable ignition box with a stock coil and wires. The thing that is messing me up is setting up a basemap ignition curve. In the msd directions It tells me to fully advance the disto and lock it out, with the msd program I actually pull 25 degrees of timing out at start up and the program ramps the ignition timing back into the motor based on rpm. Im trying to find out what a fully locked out 16v disto will be at for degrees advance so I can build a timing curve on the msd program allowing it to have about 10 degrees of initial timing with about 32-35 degrees at full advance. Can anyone help me out? The car is running currently, but has a terrible idle and between shifts the rpm's stay up and dont come down. (To high of ignition advance correct??)


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Engine bay


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

No one can help me out?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is the motor running? Do you have an adjustable timing light? Just get it running and turn the dizzy fully advanced and use the dial on the timing light to see how far it is advanced.


----------



## wut_cel (Nov 27, 2009)

Scribed, I'll be in the same boat as you. Are you running the 8980 timing box as well?


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you Pn, I got the c0ar running and running pretty well. It has an unstable idle but cruises very well and cranks at WOT. My air/fuels are still a tad rich at wide open throttle (10.3-12) so I think im going to step down a main jet size. And no, im not running that box, I took out the stock 7-pin ICM and am strictly running the new MSD 6al-2 PROGRAMMABLE ignition box. It has the run retard curve built into the box and you dial it in with a laptop and the msd pro-data tuning software. I think it was an awesome buy because the car cranks.


----------

